# Friesian in the snow..



## Friesianspirit (Jan 8, 2010)

Pics of my boy in the snow. (copyrighted) Friesians sure do love the snow!!


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Gorgeous! One day my money tree is going to sprout and I am going to own one of my own...


----------



## Krystle F (Jan 3, 2010)

O my goodness he is so Gorgeous I have always wanted to own one and someday I hope that I do


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful boy. Your pictures are very lovely. The first one is my favorite.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's amazing! When can I come get him? lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_AMAZINGLY STUNNING!! :0 He's is -- not enough words... Lovley? Gorgeous? Awe-striking..? Lol!_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

How can you afford to buy such a expensive nice horse. I love friesians.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

:O :O :O :O OMG! HES BEAUTIFUL! i wish i had a frisian! gorgeous


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Nice  I love the pictures


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the third cantering/galloping picture. What a gorgeous horse! He seems like he's having a blast in all that snow!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

OH, He is just amazing!!! Love the wind-blown mane in the first pic!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*One day my money tree is going to sprout and I am going to own one of my own...
*I hear ya! I keep a sprinkler going all summer just in case money trees need water, mine hasn't sprouted yet either!

He is gorgeous! Very handsome, with the perfect mane and forelock


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Very handsome boy! =)
They always look like big models, hehe


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I'm jealous xD


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Very pretty and Yes they do love the snow and to show off!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Friesianspirit (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. To answer-How can I afford to buy one? You have to buy them as a foal (much cheaper). But do your research so you know what your buying. This boy was my first Friesian, I saved up to buy him. It took me a year of pinching pennies. I drove a beater instead of a nice car. I now have 7 Friesians and a foal coming in the spring. The coming foal is half brother to Keegan thats on this forum. I own Keegans dam. The sire to my foal is Mintse -a top 1% approved Friesian stallion imported from the Netherlands a couple years ago. So Keegan has a different sire (his sire is Jorrit). I am very excited about this foal.  Here is a pic of Mintse (I do not own him). Thanks again everyone!


----------

